# Acne and the Pill...dun dun duuun



## TDoll (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok a little background...(bc we all know I like to post lengthy threads and ramble...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)....  
I'm 24, been on the Pill since I was 16.  I originally went on it because of my super crazy periods (I would skip months and then spot for like a month...a pain in the A).  It totally regulated my periods like clockwork and I ended up staying on it all these years for obvious reasons.  I started out taking Ortho Tri Cyclen and had no problems with it.  EXCEPT for the occasional nausea that would come the night I took the first pill in the pack.  The nausea happened like probably every 3 months...but sometimes, it was HORRIBLE. To the point where I sometimes couldn't go to class that day. When I started teaching during my internships at school, I couldn't have this happen anymore because I couldn't miss days so I figured it was time to switch.  I had NEVER had issues with my skin.  Just occasional blackheads and little bumps on my cheeks and chin, but I started Proactiv when I was 18 and have been loyal since, and have had really really clear skin.  
SO when I switched pills, my doctor put me on LoEstrin 24.  Fixed the nausea.  Haven't had nausea a single day since.  I've been on LoEstrin for about a year and a half. A few months after taking it, I began breaking out occasionally on my chin. It would happen about once a month and it was pretty bad.  Like the big huge kind that don't really look like "zits" for a while...they were just really painful and took forever to go away.  Well this past week....BOOOM.  Horrible breakout on my chin.  It's pissing me off to no end.  I haven't changed products (makeup, cleansers, etc.).  So I'm thinking its GOT to be the LoEstrin.  I never really thought it was the LoEstrin doing it though because it can be so random.  Some months, I have no breakouts but the next month it'll be crazy.  I just figured it was something else...I just couldn't figure it out because I've changed nothing.  It's also JUST on my chin area...so weird.
So I look online and yep.  Side effect of LoEstrin: ACNE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   Stupid me thought all Pills were supposed to treat acne.
I'm calling the doctor first thing Monday morning to get this straightened out.
Do any of you ladies take/have taken LoEStrin 24? Have you had similar problems???


----------



## violet14 (Jul 26, 2008)

I  havent taken this particular pill however i do know that the breakouts you are describing def sound hormonal! Hence the PILL! If it were me I would call your doctor and if you decide not to switch pills I would get a good cleanser, toner and moisturizer aimed specifically at acne with salacilic acid. Merle Norman has  a WONDERFUL 3 step skin care line and a spot treatment. So good luck. Im 23 and had a horrible round with bad skin for NO REASON a year or so ago. I feel your pain it sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Cane (Jul 26, 2008)

Well actually from what I have learned not all birth control pills help with Acne. If they are higher in testosterone they will actually cause you to break out. It is the kind that are higher in estrogen that clear your skin up. And since yours is called loestrin I would think that it meant low in estrogen. I could be wrong about that though. But I did read about the testosterone causing breakouts in a skin care magazine. Hope this helps ya!! Staci


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you positive it's the pill and not stress, environmental factors, or a new facial product? If you're absolutely positive it's the pill, my gyno and I talked about Yaz and she said that a very high (like 90%) rate of users who had mild/moderate acne saw a definite improvement in their skin's condition when they used Yaz.. I'd go in and talk to your gyno to switch if the pill is really bothering you. I'm on Seasonique, which doesn't effect acne for me either way, but am considering Yaz for the skin benefits :]!! If you're looking for a good skin care regimen, I'm a devout user of DDF.. Their Blemish Foaming Cleanser has cleared up my skin nicely and doesn't dry my skin out.

I agree with Sugar Cane about the different level of hormones.. My gyno also discussed this with me  but I couldn't remember which hormone, when increased, could possibly increase blemishes. There's tones of articles on the internet about all this, just google it


----------



## TDoll (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Are you positive it's the pill and not stress, environmental factors, or a new facial product? If you're absolutely positive it's the pill, my gyno and I talked about Yaz and she said that a very high (like 90%) rate of users who had mild/moderate acne saw a definite improvement in their skin's condition when they used Yaz.. I'd go in and talk to your gyno to switch if the pill is really bothering you. I'm on Seasonique, which doesn't effect acne for me either way, but am considering Yaz for the skin benefits :]!! If you're looking for a good skin care regimen, I'm a devout user of DDF.. Their Blemish Foaming Cleanser has cleared up my skin nicely and doesn't dry my skin out.

I agree with Sugar Cane about the different level of hormones.. My gyno also discussed this with me  but I couldn't remember which hormone, when increased, could possibly increase blemishes. There's tones of articles on the internet about all this, just google it _

 
Yeah, based on the type of breakout it is, I'm thinking it's definitely hormonal.  No new or current stresses...I'm actually feeling the best I've ever felt in my life. Like I said, I've never suffered from any acne before in my whole life.  And, I've also used Proactiv religiously for around 6 or 7 years and I love it.  Every other area of my skin is perfectly clear and unaffected.  Before using these pills, my WHOLE face was clear...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It's really not that bad with makeup on because I can cover it.  The blemishes are smooth and not rough.  They don't look like "zits" either, they're just sore and under the skin.  
Luckily, I only have 2 1/2 more weeks of pills in my current pack, so I have plenty of time to go to my doctor and get this straightened out so I can start something new after these run out.  My doctor specializes in women's health so she should know a thing or two about this.

I'm curious about YAZ...anyone on it? How has your skin reacted to it?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 26, 2008)

I take Ortho-LO and it hasn't cleared my face up and they told me it would. I get the big hard bumps too that take forever to go away. I get it free through my local health department because I don't have insurance, so I can't try anything else =( I've been on it for over year.

I took Yasmin (which I always figured was the same as Yaz, they just renamed it) a few years ago when it first came out, and it didn't help my skin AT ALL. No worse, no better though. That was when it first came out though.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I take Ortho-LO and it hasn't cleared my face up and they told me it would. I get the big hard bumps too that take forever to go away._

 
That sounds exactly like what I'm having! At this point, I'm thinking the possible nausea is better than this!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   I took Yasmin (which I always figured was the same as Yaz, they just renamed it) a few years ago when it first came out, and it didn't help my skin AT ALL. No worse, no better though. That was when it first came out though.  
 
Same for me.  I've tried numerous pills and am now on the ring.  Nothing has ever cleared my skin.  The only difference I have noticed about being on pills, or the ring is that my skin is less oily, but I still have acne


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 26, 2008)

I was on LoEstrin 24 for a year and HATED it. I noticed my chin and jawline would break out like crazy. I thought it was my phone that I shared with other coworkers on the job, but I was constantly sanitizing it with bleach wipes. I went off of LoEstrin last October when my OB/GYN put me on Seasonique.
I still have problems with breakouts, but not nearly as bad as LoEstrin did to me.
I loved the pill, my periods weren't as heavy but I couldn't deal with the pimples.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 26, 2008)

The pill that is used to for not only contraceptibe purposes but also for acne is Dianette. I believe it's one of the only pills that can actually claim to treat acne. I did try it for a while and it seemed fine, but then I changed to Microgynon 30 and I'm quite happy on that now. Doesn't really help the acne - but I have other things for that. 

I was on Loestrin many moons ago but I had problems with spotting due to the fact it's quite a low dose pill.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have yet to find a birth control pill that doesn't have side effects i can live with.   They give me headaches, nausea, breakouts or spotting.  I've tried Nuva ring,  ortho triclen lo, and ortho triclen.   So i asked my husband to get a vasectomy.  If i ever go back on them i might consider seasonique or lybrell, so i could have less of no periods.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_The pill that is used to for not only contraceptibe purposes but also for acne is Dianette. I believe it's one of the only pills that can actually claim to treat acne. I did try it for a while and it seemed fine, but then I changed to Microgynon 30 and I'm quite happy on that now. Doesn't really help the acne - but I have other things for that. 

I was on Loestrin many moons ago but I had problems with spotting due to the fact it's quite a low dose pill._

 
When I was on Ortho Tri Cyclen, my skin was perfect for 5 years.  But the nausea was a problem.  It was actually "clinically proven" to treat acne.  When I first went on it, my doctor told me to eat a meal with the first pill in the pack to prevent nausea and it would work most of the time, but there would be sometimes when it was awful.  Granted, it happened, on average, once every 3 months, but still. I took the clear skin for granted I guess.  Weighing the options, I would rather have possible and occasional nausea every 2 or 3 months rather than these painful chin breakouts!


----------



## iwantmakeup (Jul 28, 2008)

I was on ortho tri cyclen when i was 18. awful awful awful. i got really bad headaches to the point where i would black out. went off of that stuff immediately after i realized it had to be the bc. never had any problems with my skin until i had kids. bam! after my 1st i had acne like a sob! after i had my 2nd kid ( i was 22) i went on loestrin for a while and had no problems whatsoever. none. i didnt help my acne but i didnt have weird side effects either. so anyways, i decided i eventually went on depo provera (the shot) and wow, it was awesome! cleared up my acne and didnt have periods at all for 3 years. went off of depo cause we wanted another kid..it took months for my period to come back. when it did, i got pregnant in 7 months. finally after all the kids, i had my tubes tied. still have occasional breakouts..usually at that lovely time of the month. 
did i just ramble?!? dang!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, girls! I'm just overwhelmed by all the different types of pills I've researched online and just when I find one that seems good, I'll find all these reviews where people have had awful problems...like the same exact problems.  Or anxiety and depression will be a side effect, which freaks me out because I went through that a few years ago....hmmmm POSSIBLY from the pill I was on at the time!! Who freakin knows....  
Being a woman is a tricky business.

I should just stop looking up these different types of pills because I'm finding some scary stuff! lol  I'm just gonna leave it to my doctor.  I'm calling her office first thing in the morning so I can try to get an appointment this week.


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been on YAZ for the past year, and it's the best BC I've ever been on. Lowest incidence of side effects (for me at least) - meaning none. Well, save for noticing that I'm holding just a couple more pounds of water weight here & there sometimes. Again, just my experience.

I never really had a problem with blemishes before, just the occasional spot that would pop up here & there & some blackheads on my nose/chin -  and *even those have gone completely away since about month three of my YAZ regimen!!! 
Bonus: also, my mood has elevated/improved greatly. My significant other doesn't have to steer clear of me anymore when the dreaded PMS comes around.   I used to have a big problem with anxiety/panic attacks, and that's all but gone!  And my cramps have lessened... but just a wee bit.


Just talk a ton with your gyno like you're already planning to, or even make a trip to the pharmacy. They usually know way more about the meds than the doctors!  (and that's what my general provider told me, haha)


Be Well & good luck with the appointment!
*


----------



## TDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks so much girls... I have an appointment first thing in the morning so hopefully, I can get this straightened out.  I'll update after I go tomorrow! THanks again, and continue sharing experiences if you have any!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

Went to the doctor today...got A LOT of good info.  
She told me that I wasn't reacting well to the male hormones in the LoEstrin and that was causing the acne and some other side effects that I shall not mention...lol.  So she gave me a prescription for YAZ.   She was confident that it would work wonders for the acne issue (which she said looked entirely hormonal) and that it would help with anxiety (general mood) and help me get back my, um, sex drive...lol.  I hadn't mentioned that before, but she said that LoEstrin tends to make it harder for you to get "aroused".  So embarassing, but whatever.
Anyway, I hope it works! Thanks for all the input, ladies!


----------



## macedout (Jul 30, 2008)

hope yaz works for u---for me it was awful-i had an insatiable appetite-and gained 15 lbs in 5 months, had worse migraines, swollen hands and feet, and very irritable and LETHARGIC...so i got off and went back to ortho evra patch- go figure, i lost all the weight and reversed the symptoms, w.the patch that exposes me to 60% more estrogen, my dr's explanation:every women's body has a natural level of hormone that the bc is surpressing, some women need higher levels than others...
so just watch-since everyones different, keep in mind any changes and log them in a diary so u can pinpt the bc!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_hope yaz works for u---for me it was awful-i had an insatiable appetite-and gained 15 lbs in 5 months, had worse migraines, swollen hands and feet, and very irritable and LETHARGIC...so i got off and went back to ortho evra patch- go figure, i lost all the weight and reversed the symptoms, w.the patch that exposes me to 60% more estrogen, my dr's explanation:every women's body has a natural level of hormone that the bc is surpressing, some women need higher levels than others...
so just watch-since everyones different, keep in mind any changes and log them in a diary so u can pinpt the bc!_

 
YIKES! Hopefully I won't have any of those! I'm not worried about the weight gain at all... I've never experienced weight gain on any Pill, and I've been on medium-dose and low-dose estrogen, so hopefully that shouldn't be an issue.
Keeping a log is a great idea!  I'm gonna do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My doctor actually said the same thing about everyone having different experiences...b/c everyone's hormone levels/tolerances and the way our bodies process the hormones are different. Hopefully, this pill will work for me though! 
I have to go back in 3 months to get a blood test to check my potassium levels because she said YAZ raises your potassium levels in your kidneys or something... She just asked me about my general diet and that it's totally precautionary and as long as I don't eat like 3 bananas for breakfast each day I should be fine...lol.  
I can't wait to start them! I only have like a week and a half or so left.


----------



## sarahk816 (Aug 18, 2008)

I had the EXACT same problem with Loestrin 24! Every month I would get the painful under the skin embarassing zits. I thought I was going crazy, and my doctor even said it couldn't have been the loestrin because birth control is supposed to clear up your skin. But I've recently switched pills and my skin has been clear for the last couple months! I'm glad to read that I wasn't the only one!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahk816* 

 
_I had the EXACT same problem with Loestrin 24! Every month I would get the painful under the skin embarassing zits. I thought I was going crazy, and my doctor even said it couldn't have been the loestrin because birth control is supposed to clear up your skin. But I've recently switched pills and my skin has been clear for the last couple months! I'm glad to read that I wasn't the only one!_

 

Yeah, sounds like what I had! My doctor said the reason that lower-estrogen pills cause acne is because of the increased male hormones they contain which can directly cause acne.

A little update:
I went off LoEstrin, took the first YAZ in my pack about a week ago, and then right after taking it, found some disturbing info on YAZ and blood clots.  Ok, so we all know that _all _bc pills/ring/patch/whatever have the risk of that.  I've always known that.  But something in YAZ makes it even more likely to happen than the others.  I was kind of concerned to take this because it is so new...my insurance had not even began to cover it because it hasn't been around that long.  But I thought whatever....if it works, I'll pay for it.  Well I did some research and found out some disturbing things about it.  I don't want to go into detail because it was kind of disturbing, but whatever.  There's actually a class action lawsuit forming for the stuff! Anyway, I called my doctor and we talked about it.  She told me that it was a good decision for me to go off of the pill for a while and see what happens.  Of course, now hubby and I are going to have to be much more careful, but I'm just happy to not be putting those fake hormones into my body anymore!  It's only been a week, but my mind is telling me I'm feeling better and better each day! Even if it's only in my head since it's so soon! lol.   But my acne around my chin has pretty much gone away.  It gets better and better each day too. SO I'm excited!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been on Loestrin 24 for 4 months and have had suspicion that it's causing me to break-out.  My breakouts are totally different than I've had... all around the chin & mouth area, really red, and very painful.

I can't even count the # of b/c pills I've been on in the past 5 years.  It's crazy and I'm so frustrated that I can't find one that fits me....  I either bleed too much, have anxiety problems, have zero sex drive, have 2 week periods, or now...acne.  I'm so frustrated and am almost to the point of telling my husband it's condom time.  I can't take it anymore.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TUPRNUT* 

 
_I've been on Loestrin 24 for 4 months and have had suspicion that it's causing me to break-out.  My breakouts are totally different than I've had... all around the chin & mouth area, really red, and very painful.

I can't even count the # of b/c pills I've been on in the past 5 years.  It's crazy and I'm so frustrated that I can't find one that fits me....  I either bleed too much, have anxiety problems, have zero sex drive, have 2 week periods, or now...acne.  I'm so frustrated and am almost to the point of telling my husband it's condom time.  I can't take it anymore._

 
That sounds exactly like what I had.  I feel your frustration...

So it's been about a month off the pill.  I haven't started my period yet, but I feel somewhat better. My face has cleared up for the most part.  I'm still getting one or two of those painful blemishes around my chin area every now and then, but I'm convinced that it's the rest of those hormones getting out of my body.  MUCH better than the like 7 or 8 at one time. No fun. 

Emotionally, I feel "lighter"...lol....I dunno how else to describe it.  I feel good.  I'm feeling MUCH better in the sex drive department.  Everything seems to be working out off the pill...I just hope that my period starts on time and that it doesn't take months to even out.  I'm feeling like I could start any day now.  Today is my 28th day of my cycle, so it should be coming.  I had some cramping today, so maybe it'll come tomorrow. I had SUCH irregular periods before starting the pill, so hopefully my body has changed some in that department over the last 8 years.


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

ortho tro ciclen lo was actually acne-clearing for me. I do get nausea sometimes but compared to the awful periods I was having before where I would black out all the time and not be able to go to class... this is a good trade off since I no longer get cramps to the degree I was before. Also I was a heavy cystic acne sufferer before and it cleared my skin right up so I'm staying with this stuff.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_ortho tro ciclen lo was actually acne-clearing for me. I do get nausea sometimes but compared to the awful periods I was having before where I would black out all the time and not be able to go to class... this is a good trade off since I no longer get cramps to the degree I was before. Also I was a heavy cystic acne sufferer before and it cleared my skin right up so I'm staying with this stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, it was for me too.  I never had any acne or breakouts on this stuff. I was on it for 5 years.  The nausea was bearable, but I had awful anxiety and panic attacks while taking it.  When I switched pills to LoEstrin, I had no anxiety or panic attacks since, but it was the acne and sex drive issues that drove me to quit taking it.  

I feel like my body is finally getting back to normal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my acne has cleared up! Of course, it wasn't severe...just around my chin, but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

When I was on the pills, I was breaking out like crazy. My doctor prescribed me mini pills and that helped to clear up the acne. But after a while, I stopped taking pills completely.


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_ I started Proactiv when I was 18 and have been loyal since, and have had really really clear skin._

 
Hi,

I was on Proactiv for atleast 6-7 yrs and one day it just stopped working.  I started getting huge painful zits all over my chin and cheeks (nothing like I'd seen before).  I tried everything and nothing would aleviate the problem.  I finally had to go to the dermatologist and it turns out I ended up with cystic acne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had to go on medication for 6-9 months and multiple derm visits to clear up my skin.  

My bestfriend was also on Proactiv for atleast 10 yrs and the same thing suddenly happened to her and she knows of other people that have gone thru the same thing.  She ended up with cystic acne and had to go on meds as well.

I know this doesn't answer your pill question but there might be a link to long term use of Proactiv and it causing major breakouts later on.  Just figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

BC is such a love/hate relationship for me. I've been on it for about 6 years. It seems like every one that I've tried has cleared up the acne temporarily and then it flairs again and they're the painful kind. I guess I'll have to keep looking into different kinds.  Glad to hear that you're skin problems are clearing up now that you've stopped taking the pill.


----------

